# Timberwolf Organics



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We LOVE Timberwolf at our house. It's a super food, and I'm a stickler about where ingredients are sourced and it's 100% USA sourced, and the manufacturer is EU & APHIS certified which is huge imo. We are feeding the Bison. Do be aware that it is very calorie dense (most formulas are about 522 cals/cup) so figure out how many cals your dog is eating now..... you'll probably feed less.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

A difficult food to get, where I shop. I tried one bag and went back to get more and they were completely out of stock. I do rotate foods, especially Fromm. Looking at trying NOW next.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I order Timberwolf direct from timberwolforganics.com Their shipping is very reasonable.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes. It's a difficult food to get indeed. I called up a number of pet stores and all do not carry that. For wellness food, only the grain free ones and the small breed adult ave a higher protein count. And I thought since the grain free wellness costs almost as much as timber wolf or TOTW, I might as well feed the latter.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I personally wouldn't choose TOTW; because I don't like that they use "smoked" meats which contain carcinogens. Also, canola oil isn't as beneficial to dogs as something like "chicken fat".

If you try Timerberwolf, the Wild & Natural grain free worked well for my dogs when I used it a long time ago. It's grain-free. For grain-inclusive, I think the Timberwolf Southwest Chicken and Herbs had the best ingredients and the best protein and fat percentages at 25/15.

If you can get the Wellness Core (regular adult) grain-free, that would be my first choice. I trust the quality control more and have seen a number of dogs do well on it. I've found that feeding 11% fat (which is in the Wellness large breed adult) is hard to maintain good skin and coat.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohh I didn't know that smoked meat contains carcinogens. I just assumed that since lots of GR owners are feeding TOTW, it should be relatively good. Thanks for the heads up. I recalled Wellness uses canola oil as well??


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

I used Timberwolf food for about a year.
It is a good food.
But like you it was way to hard to get in my area.
I had to go on line and order it everytime I needed it.
The shipping just adds to the cost of it.
So I went with WELLNESS CORE food just as good and 
no shipping can get it at most pet stores.
Another good one is BLUE BUFFALO .
I have tried both of them and had luck with each.
I like TIMBERWOLF but cant get it in my area.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Luccagr said:


> Ohh I didn't know that smoked meat contains carcinogens. I just assumed that since lots of GR owners are feeding TOTW, it should be relatively good. Thanks for the heads up. *I recalled Wellness uses canola oil as well??*




Wellness does not use canola in its grain-free formulas like Wellness Core; but it does seem to in its grain-inclusive formulas. While I prefer the Wellness Core, I think the company in general is reliable and has good formulas.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Timberwolf has just released a complete new line... all of which are grain free. Our girls have been on the bison (with grains) for quite a while and have done great. I was assured that they were going to continue both lines.... grain inclusive and grain free. However, that's not the case. I'm not at all a happy camper ( thus the ordering of the canine caviar). It's always a moving target.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Penny & Maggie's mum, has timberwolf just released a new line? Is it what I'm seeing on Timberwolf's website? 

I actually tried calling them last week but the lady who picked up the phone said she wasn't sure about which pet stores carry them near where I stay and someone from Timberwolf who would know more was supposed to get back to me but have not heard from them till now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Luccagr said:


> Hi Penny & Maggie's mum, has timberwolf just released a new line? Is it what I'm seeing on Timberwolf's website?
> 
> I actually tried calling them last week but the lady who picked up the phone said she wasn't sure about which pet stores carry them near where I stay and someone from Timberwolf who would know more was supposed to get back to me but have not heard from them till now.


Yes, see my post right before yours. I'm not at all happy as I was assured that the new line ( all grain free, all but one with potatoes) would be in addition to the line they had. Not true.... now it's all grain free.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

All I will say is do your research on the people behind "this".


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Am a little unhappy with Timberwolf's service. After the non-returned call, I dropped them an email on my enquiries and to date, no response. Makes me wonder what kinda service they are giving to their consumers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've written them off after being lied to. I also posted on their facebook page an unhappy comment.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Timberwolf has just released a complete new line... all of which are grain free. Our girls have been on the bison (with grains) for quite a while and have done great. I was assured that they were going to continue both lines.... grain inclusive and grain free. However, that's not the case. I'm not at all a happy camper ( thus the ordering of the canine caviar). It's always a moving target.


Timberwolf went bust in 2009 and this is just another version of the company. Has bounced around from manufacturer to manufacturer, no expertise in animal nutrition and I don't think anyone works there, really. 

I have used the same brand for 15 years and nothing but great service, formulas always improving and reasonable prices. The best joint supplement available anywhere for any price as well.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Luccagr is your move associated with the military at all? When I was stationed overseas my shipping costs were the same as if I were in the U.S. since we were issued APO boxes...just had to pay for the cost of the items to get to New York.


----------

